
100% JavaScript-Free - nodivbyzero
https://www.swiftbysundell.com/special/javascript-free/
======
matchbok
Sundell's site is faster than any other tech blog I know. The lack of JS bloat
is a huge bonus.

I hope this is a trend that continues.

99% of the time, you really, actually, don't need JS.

